# Puccini Crisantemi



## peteAllen (Jul 17, 2011)

Could anyone recommend a recording for this in string quartet form? I have a rather poor one at the moment by the Delme Quartet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

peteAllen said:


> Could anyone recommend a recording for this in string quartet form? I have a rather poor one at the moment by the Delme Quartet


There are loads out there, do try :
Puccini: Messa di Gloria

Puccini:
Messa di Gloria
Preludio Sinfonico
*Crisantemi*

Roberto Alagna, Thomas Hampson

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Antonio Pappano.
It will always be just a part on a CD.


----------



## peteAllen (Jul 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> There are loads out there, do try :
> London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Antonio Pappano.


Thanks for the recommendation. Is this a version for string quartet or string orchestra? I haven't actually heard the version for orchestra.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Double post, sorry mods.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

peteAllen said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Is this a version for string quartet or string orchestra? I haven't actually heard the version for orchestra.


The one I mentioned is for string orchestra.
For more details see:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/...nico-Michele-Secondo-Maria-Puccini-Crisantemi
The sting quartets also listed also.


----------



## peteAllen (Jul 17, 2011)

I've now got two new versions:
1. Version for string orchestra (LSO, Pappano). Excellent, really like this.
2. quartet version by Hagen Quartet. Very good, although some of the timing/phrasing sounds a little odd to me on first listening.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

peteAllen said:


> I've now got two new versions:
> 1. Version for string orchestra (LSO, Pappano). Excellent, really like this.
> 2. quartet version by Hagen Quartet. Very good, although some of the timing/phrasing sounds a little odd to me on first listening.


Good one you and kind off you to let us know.


----------

